# Does anyone Own this camera (Nikon CoolPIX L120) And can they help???



## 20mmrain (Jul 27, 2011)

So we bought this camera lately. I although am not very camera savvy. Here's the problem... When I am take pictures I am having problems with them coming out Blurry. I know it is from a lack of a steady hand and a lack of a tri pod. But is there a setting that will get rid of most of that? If so what is the name of this setting? I have tried going through most of the settings available and I can't get this thing figured out. Is the only option really a tri pod??

Here is a pic of the camera I am talking about.... If you need examples of the picture problems I am talking about I can leave those too.... Just request them.


----------



## erocker (Jul 27, 2011)

I have that camera. Unless you have it an AUTO with plenty of light it will be blurry. If you're taking macro shots or have it on any other setting (P, S, etc.) it needs to be completely still when you take the shot.


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 27, 2011)

Most modern cameras have manual settings, these tips should help with 'blurry' pics:

Increase the shutter speed, perhaps a 1/250th of a second but nothing close to 1/8th of a sec.
Increase the light, gotta have more light for a quicker shutter speed(outside works good)
Steady your shot, like a sniper. Breath in and slowly breath out then snap the shot.


If you have to get a tripod, dont spend a fortune. A beginner's can be found used on Craigslist for under $20. I got a nice brand new Silk for $80 on B&H but it's versatile and lightweight.


edit,  you may need to play with the f-stop to help with lighting. Low light can be a battle between high ISO and f-stop.  In general a low f-stop like 3.5 will let more light in but reduce the depth of your shot. If you want a detailed macro shot, you'll need to increase it to at least a f-7(if not more). Again, using lighting will help get more depth to your picture, more detail, but require a steady hand.


----------



## 20mmrain (Jul 27, 2011)

erocker said:


> I have that camera. Unless you have it an AUTO with plenty of light it will be blurry. If you're taking macro shots or have it on any other setting (P, S, etc.) it needs to be completely still when you take the shot.



Thanks... Appreciate the info. So without a tri-pod or something to keep the camera stable you say use Auto and have plenty of light. I will give that a shot!

It is really damn a annoying though for kind of a expensive camera. Shoot I could use my old real film camera and not get that problem. I wonder why it does that?

Thanks again bro 



> Most modern cameras have manual settings, these tips should help with 'blurry' pics:
> 
> Increase the shutter speed, perhaps a 1/250th of a second but nothing close to 1/8th of a sec.
> Increase the light, gotta have more light for a quicker shutter speed(outside works good)
> ...



Thanks for the input.... between your suggestions and Erockers... it should help. I will try to report back later tonight with some picture and let you guys know how they turn out.


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 27, 2011)

What kind of pictures are you trying to take? 

Just general shots? Or specific shots?

Plenty of youtube videos that can help explain basic photography lessons like ISO(positives and negatives), f-stop, aperture, and even other helpful tips for starters.


----------

